# banding trouble ?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I am sorry to tell you that you need to change out the bands at least every 3 days. Have you thought about wrapping. Wrapping is a good alternative because then you only have one band to worry about and not multiple bands going up every section of hair.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

you said only one band is needed how is this done ? and about how long will wrapping last ?

I did not know you need to band every 3 days :wacko: what about braiding ? I was thinking about cornrowing his hair lol ( I am serious though)


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> you said only one band is needed how is this done ? and about how long will wrapping last ?
> 
> I did not know you need to band every 3 days :wacko: what about braiding ? I was thinking about cornrowing his hair lol ( I am serious though)


That would be so funny! I saw a picture somewhere on the net of a white standard poodle with cornrows and beads in its hair. I'm going to try and find it!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poodleit/3529131795/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poodleit/3529943946/

I couldn't find the white poodle with braids but I found this one.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

vacheron said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/poodleit/3529131795/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/poodleit/3529943946/
> 
> I couldn't find the white poodle with braids but I found this one.


You know that might keep the hair from matting. It's really cool.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Vacheron is this the one you're talking about? 

http://www.teacuppoodles.us/images/poodledoodle/poodlecornrows.jpg 

Braiding poodle hair... I never thought about it until now! Cool idea though.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

*Wrapping Technique*



roxy25 said:


> We started to band Enzo since his clip , and we only leave it in for a week , then re band again. Is the hair supposed to get matted ?? We just took the bands down and his hair was a hot mess. My sister just combed him out an a lot of hair came out with it. Is this because he is still getting his adult coat ? should we just band his ears and leave his top knot alone ?



This is a pretty good lot of pictures showing the wrapping technique. I wrap every two to three days depending on how rough the other kids and Bindi are playing with one another.
http://pets.webshots.com/album/557714090FlMkWC?start=0


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Vacheron is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.teacuppoodles.us/images/poodledoodle/poodlecornrows.jpg
> 
> Braiding poodle hair... I never thought about it until now! Cool idea though.


Yes that's the one!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think braiding would be a bad idea because the sections would tangle together after only a day or so.


----------



## Pooplapoodles (Oct 20, 2009)

The good grooming books show how to wrap and band. You kind of make a "packet" out of the wrap. You first fold it like a pita  around the hair, (then fold it down in folds), then anchor it at the bottom with a band. We've always used a couple of bands (the first one goes in to hold the hair at the base and anchor the wrap, then the wrap folds down and gets anchored with another band.

Yes, the hair mats at the bottom if you leave them in too long (agree with Cbrand about the every three days or so). The other trick is to make sure you don't make the band at the base to tight or the dog will try to itch it out and thus mat the hair or worse break it off! 

I wish I was better at explaining this. But grooming is not my given talent ;-) The best I can say is try to go to a dog show and after the classes are over get a well seasoned handler to show you how they wrap (they'll be putting up their specials dogs).

Claudia


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I like banding better than wrapping but I will do a little of both. you just have to check the bands more like CBrand said. as he goes through his coat change you are going to want to brush his mane and topknot almost every day, it will matt fast. but at least a full brushout every three days. If the topknot gets matted around the bands again spray alot of detangler on them, and kind of tap them out with the pin brush and follow with a comb. 



Oh... and I would worry about braids breaking the hair


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> I like banding better than wrapping but I will do a little of both. you just have to check the bands more like CBrand said. as he goes through his coat change you are going to want to brush his mane and topknot almost every day, it will matt fast. but at least a full brushout every three days. If the topknot gets matted around the bands again spray alot of detangler on them, and kind of tap them out with the pin brush and follow with a comb.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and I would worry about braids breaking the hair


Thanks everyone for you Help I will have to just leave him free for a while until I get some wrapping plastic. Does it matter what type of rubber bands to use ? I will go ahead and band his ears though since its the easiest to do right now. We make two rows because Enzo has a lot of hair. Should we just make single rows when you get towards the mane ? One more question how much hair should each section be ?

Thestars thanks the pictures really helped 


This is an old picture of how we band his topknot before we put conditioner on his hair and that seemed to help also. 










I really don't get how braiding ( cornrow) it would break or make his hair mat ? I have my own hair braided up for months and I don't experiences mats of breakage ( my hair is the ultimate poodle hair lol) . I would of course add synthetic or human ( if I can find some his color) hair to make it stay in place . I will try one braid to see what happens lol I don't have other dogs to play with him and he is an my apt like 99% of the time.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Wrapping the ears has the added vantage of keeping hair off the ground and thus no split ends. Makes the hair appear to grow faster as it's not breaking off.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Matting occurs when friction and dirt combine to create static which makes a big ugly mat. Braided hair will be bent and interwoven, thus maximizing the surface area for more friction. Highly illadvised.

You need the latex bands that are created for banding hair. Plain old rubber bands spread apart and capture hair when they constrict. You need bands that do not do this. Think of putting a plain rubber band in your hair. When you pull it out, your hair pulls too. Even if you cut the band out, hair will stick.

Most matting occurs underneath the bands themselves. Loose hair wraps around, friction occurs and leaves a mat. This is why they must be changed every few days. Wrapping minimized the number of bands used, thus minimizes the matting underneat the bands.

Wrapping ears is very important if you are growing a coat for the ring. Ears get in mouths and chewed off, rubbed on the ground., dragged through food and water.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poodlepal said:


> Matting occurs when friction and dirt combine to create static which makes a big ugly mat. Braided hair will be bent and interwoven, thus maximizing the surface area for more friction. Highly illadvised..


I understand what your saying but I am not sure if you know what I mean by conrows ( hair is added to make it stay longer ) I would only do it on his head where less movement occurs. If I told you how long my hair has been braided now with out undoing it you will probably freak lol




> You need the latex bands that are created for banding hair. Plain old rubber bands spread apart and capture hair when they constrict. You need bands that do not do this. Think of putting a plain rubber band in your hair. When you pull it out, your hair pulls too. Even if you cut the band out, hair will stick.


I never put rubber bands in my hair EKKK ! I will get some more latex bands I will check if the beauty supply carries them. The bands I have now are just made out of rubber.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Roxy, you also don't go rubbing your head in the grass and dirt and against furniture and walls and with your feet, do you? I bet you also wash your hair more than once every week or two......


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

This is where alot of people get their banding supplies;
http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/index2.html


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poodlepal said:


> Roxy, you also don't go rubbing your head in the grass and dirt and against furniture and walls and with your feet, do you? I bet you also wash your hair more than once every week or two......


I only wash my hair once a week if that.....

I understand him rubbing but he really does not rub on anything not unless we shave his face. I would not know what other peoples dogs do since they aren't mine lol But he is in my apt almost 24/7 we walk him for an hour daily and that is about it. I play with him inside and he just runs and fetches his toys. 

We used to take him to dog parks but too many people can't shut up about him not being neutered. hwell:


----------

